# Philippe Jaroussky like you have never seen him before.



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

I found this video in which you see Philippe Jaroussky like never before. After 33 minutes Jaroussky appears, at 37 mins the music changes interestingly. Very different to what you have seen from him in the past, but still good.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/philippe-jaroussky-like-you-have-never.html


----------

